# securing hot tubs per FNMA GUIDELINES



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Please help,
We secured a hot tub with plywood and now are being told we didn't do it the right way, according to FNMA guidelines.
Can someone please tell me the property way of doing it.
Thanks,


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

HOME

ABOUT US

TRAINING CENTER

SERVICES



III.Swimming Pools
Fees for securing or winterizing swimming pools and hot tubs or spas are not included in the maximum allowable limit per property. See below for the maximum costs for securing pools and spas. The costs for permits to drain pools/spas by local governments are included in the maximum limit for this cost item and will be reimbursed based on the actual cost incurred. Prior written approval from the M&M contractor is not required for securing or winterizing pools unless noted otherwise in variances below. Before and after photographs are required. At a minimum the Mortgagee should:

•Pump out pool leaving 4 feet of water in the deep end (this amount may vary depending on the elevation). After pumping, apply chlorine to control the algae in the remaining water. Circulate remaining water to mix chlorine. Isolate and drain pumps and filters. Remove all trash from interior of pool and haul away. 
•If there is a pool cover present, secure and cover pool. Check with state and local codes to verify whether the pool should be fenced. 
•If there are no jurisdictional requirements, and no existing pool cover, secure according to the diagram on page 20. However, no pool cover is required in Arizona, California, Hawaii, Nevada and Other Pacific Islands.
•Secure entrance gates to fences surrounding pools with a lock or padlock and chain when no lock is present. 
•Replace any damaged or missing boards or sections of fence surrounding pools. 

If the property has an above ground pool in good condition, built up with decking or other infrastructure that will support a pool cover, treat it as an in-ground pool. Above ground pools in poor condition or that cannot be secured in accordance with the guidelines herein, should be removed. If an above ground pool is removed, remediate any depression in the ground that might constitute a hazard.

WARNING: Check local area standards before draining pool. In areas where there is a high ground water level, removing too much water may cause pool uplift and damage the pool.

(2008 Update) 
GENERAL REQUIREMENTS FOR PRESERVATION AND PROTECTION OF PROPERTIES SECURING FHA INSURED MORTGAGES
Shopping list
6” x 6” #10 wire mesh
6 mill visqueen or polyurethane 
16 D nails
2”x6” lumber (no splices)
2"x4" lumber for cross supports 
No specs were given for staples
First aid kit 


Instructions
Frame must be built with 2”x6” lumber. All joists must be assembled 16” on center or less. 
All four sides of “box” or frame must be 6” or more past the edge of pool.
Warning; 2”x6” joists can NOT be spliced according to HUD specs.
6 mill visqueen or polyurethane sheeting must be attached under mesh. 
Warning; clients are very particular regarding this material being installed under the wire not over. In many cases 6 mill tarps are being used and some clients have gone so far as to require this “tarp” or cover to be blue in color.
Install 6 mill visqueen or polyurethane sheeting across box. Then install 6”x6” #10 wire mesh and fasten to each joist and box with staples. 
I strongly recommend you take before-during-after photos of the entire process.
When possible, most techs do their best to buy appropriate size lumber. In some cases when the pool is rectangular they report having to make no cuts when appropriate sized lumber can be purchased. Remember a minimum 6” overlap is required but no maximum overlap was stated in the specs.
Even though the HUD specs state “no splicing” of 2”x6” material, it has always been acceptable to splice or butt together the perimeter 2”x6” material used for the outside of the box.
Diagrams below 
Local Variations from General Requirements for Securing Pools and Spas

ATLANTA Homeownership Center

Indiana
Use 1”, 2”, or 3” x 4” hex netting to cover pool. Seams should be covered with 1” wood strips for securing.

SANTA ANA Homeownership Center

Arizona/California/Hawaii/Nevada/Other Pacific Islands
Do not cover pools. However, pools should be drained and secured according to the guidelines below..

•Pump out pool leaving 4 feet of water in the deep end (this amount may vary depending on the elevation). After pumping, apply chlorine to control the algae in the remaining water. Circulate remaining water to mix chlorine. Isolate and drain pumps and filters. Remove all trash from interior of pool and haul away. 
•If there is a pool cover present, secure and cover pool. Check with state and local codes to verify whether the pool should be fenced. 
•If there are no jurisdictional requirements, and no existing pool cover, secure according to the diagram on page 20. However, no pool cover is required in Arizona, California, Hawaii, Nevada and Other Pacific Islands.
•Secure entrance gates to fences surrounding pools with a lock or padlock and chain when no lock is present. 
•Replace any damaged or missing boards or sections of fence surrounding pools. 


See updates and photos of clients enhancements at bottom of page. updated 3-10-10
Client enhancements 3-10-10


enhanced_pool_diagram.pdf

WARNING: The above photos are a great illustration of how a pool is boarded BUT!!
Don't forget your before photo of the pool before you ever get started  
D. Pools, Hot Tubs and Spas:
In-ground pools (including hot tubs or spas that share the same filtering system as the pool) must be secured but not drained. Pools (including hot tubs or spas that share the same filtering system), must be secured with a cover that prevents entry, either deliberate or accidental. Fences must be secured to restrict access, if applicable.
Above Ground Pools: If the above ground pool is in good condition (i.e., built-up with decking or other infrastructure that provides value and will support a pool cover), secure it with a cover that prevents entry, either deliberate or accidental. Above ground pools in poor condition or those that cannot be secured shall be removed. When an above ground pool is removed, remediate any depression in the ground that might constitute a hazard.
Securing Hot Tubs or Spas: The Mortgagee shall drain and secure portable hot tubs and spas. If a hot tub or spa is outdoors, the mortgagee shall secure it with a cover that prevents entry, either deliberate or accidental.
Maintenance of Pools, Hot Tubs or Spas: The Mortgagee must perform monthly maintenance and chemical treatments to operational pools, hot tubs or spas when attached to a pool filtering system.


we bid to do pools with 2 x 6's and wire fencing-I would assume (never did one or looked) some come with covers and place for lock, if not id build a cage with the same overkill to cover my ass provided they paid what I bid


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We just got 250 to do one....just like the post above....


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

This was a spa / hot tub on the rear deck and there are no gates on the deck. 
The work order said that it was found unsecure and to go and resecure. So we installed plywood with a padlock to keep it covered.
Now we get a new order saying that we didn't cover it according to specs so we need to go remove it and supply a bid stating the required supplies and equipment needed to secure it according to specs.
From the response above, I actually think we did do it properly. ??


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> This was a spa / hot tub on the rear deck and there are no gates on the deck.
> The work order said that it was found unsecure and to go and resecure. So we installed plywood with a padlock to keep it covered.
> Now we get a new order saying that we didn't cover it according to specs so we need to go remove it and supply a bid stating the required supplies and equipment needed to secure it according to specs.
> From the response above, I actually think we did do it properly. ??


 
Look at it like a mini HUD pool board up.


----------

